# Harman Accentra status light



## Mongo (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello,

Did a good cleaning on the stove and ran a brush up and down the chimney. Pushed the stove back in and fired it up, started up as usual. After running a short period of time the flame died down to no higher then the burn pot, pellets kept feeding and within a hour it went in to shut down mode and shut itself off. The status light was on and blinked 6 times, per the manual it says poor or incomplete combustion and gives the following suggestions.
#1 Blocked or partial blocked flue.
#2 Blocked or partial blocked air inlet
#3 air chamber under burn pot may be filled with fines of ash
#4 holes in the burn pot filled with carbon buildup
#5 Combustion blower fan may be clogged
#6 no fuel in hopper

Chimney was just cleaned and there is noting in the chimney, air inlet was checked and is not blocked. Air chamber was checked and is not blocked. Burn pot holes are not blocked, combustion motor was a little dirty but was cleaned. Hopper is 3/4 full. 
Do not know what else is preventing the stove from running and is shutting it down. Any sugge3stions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 9, 2012)

look at #3.  This is where the ignitor is located.  Open the two thumb screws and clean this area out.
How long are the pellets that you are using?

Eric



			
				Mongo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Did a good cleaning on the stove and ran a brush up and down the chimney. Pushed the stove back in and fired it up, started up as usual. After running a short period of time the flame died down to no higher then the burn pot, pellets kept feeding and within a hour it went in to shut down mode and shut itself off. The status light was on and blinked 6 times, per the manual it says poor or incomplete combustion and gives the following suggestions.
> #1 Blocked or partial blocked flue.
> ...


----------



## Bank (Jan 9, 2012)

I found that one out the hard way. I clean under that burnpot every week. Noticed the ignitor starts up a lot quicker when I clean that sucker out.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 9, 2012)

Pyro,

#3 I dropped the plate and with the vacuum I cleaned out that chamber, there was only a small amount of fines in there to begin with. I clean that rascal out every time I shut the stove down and do my cleaning.

I have been using New England Hardwood pellets, my guess is they are 1/2" long or a hair longer.


----------



## jp0469 (Jan 9, 2012)

Did you check the condition of the exhaust probe?  If it's fouled, the stove may not think it's seeing enough heat and shut down for poor combustion.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 9, 2012)

JP0469,

I pulled the exhaust probe during the cleaning and it was filthy. I cleaned it off with a alcohol swab and re-installed.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 9, 2012)

Bad draft or blocked flue. Unfortunately you'll probably have to pull it out again to double check everything. Check the air intake flapper as well. Then there's the last resort of a "hard reset". I know I harp on it but most of the time it works, not always though.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 9, 2012)

The draft is fine, the flue was just cleaned on Saturday from top to bottom. The air intake flapper works just fine. I do not mind pulling it out and checking, just want to get it back up and running. Burning oil SUCKS....

HARD RESET ??? What's that?



Bad draft or blocked flue. Unfortunately youâ€™ll probably have to pull it out again to double check everything. Check the air intake flapper as well. Then thereâ€™s the last resort of a â€œhard resetâ€. I know I harp on it but most of the time it works, not always though.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 10, 2012)

Changed the ESP probe last night and the stove still shut down, status light flashed 6 times.

Could it be the circuit board ??


----------



## Pelletfisky (Jan 10, 2012)

The vacuum cant get all the fine ash under burn pot by the igniter. I use a toothpick and push in every hole. I notice alot of fine black ash comes out from the corners this way.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 11, 2012)

HELP......

Stove still shutting down after 1 hour with a 6 light status code [Incomplete combustion]
Removed combustion fan, cleaned and re-installed
Installed new circuit board
Installed new ESP probe
Chimney is spotless

I do not know what else to do. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 11, 2012)

check to make sure you do not have a pellet sitting under the hopper lid proping it open a tiny bit. somewhere, your fuel to air ratio is off. too much, or too little air, too few pellets to sustain the fire, or some combination of these causes that. you could have a foreign object at the base of the hopper, in the slide plate, or lots of sawdust in the feeder body weldment restricting the pellet flow. If you've removed the slide plate and reinstalled it upside down (smooth side up) you could get the same thing. Hope that helps.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mongo said:
			
		

> HELP......
> 
> Stove still shutting down after 1 hour with a 6 light status code [Incomplete combustion]
> Removed combustion fan, cleaned and re-installed
> ...



Boy this is getting ugly for you....

Pull all the pellets in the hopper out and put some fresh ones in (diff brand if poss). Double check the fines compartment and the slide plate. We're just trying to help but are you SURE the chimney is all set, all the way to the termination? What does the flame look like for the hour that it burns? I hate to see you throwing parts at it like this but you are running out of options. It still sounds like a bad draft or incomplete combustion to me. Hang in there.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 11, 2012)

Harman Lover,

The pellets in the hopper are feeding just fine, before the stoves goes in to shut down mode the pellets are feeding as usual. This past weekend when I pulled the stove out and cleaned the chimney I cleaned the ESP probe which has now been replaced. The fines compartment had a fair amount of saw dust in there and it is now spotless. Last night the combustion motor was removed and cleaned. There was a little buildup on the blades but not that much. New circuit board was installed after cleaning combustion fan.
before the stove goes in to shut down mode the flame never really gets much higher then the top of the burn pot.

I am trying to hang in there, just getting frustrated.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mongo said:
			
		

> Harman Lover,
> 
> The pellets in the hopper are feeding just fine, before the stoves goes in to shut down mode the pellets are feeding as usual. This past weekend when I pulled the stove out and cleaned the chimney I cleaned the ESP probe which has now been replaced. The fines compartment had a fair amount of saw dust in there and it is now spotless. Last night the combustion motor was removed and cleaned. There was a little buildup on the blades but not that much. New circuit board was installed after cleaning combustion fan.
> before the stove goes in to shut down mode the flame never really gets much higher then the top of the burn pot.
> ...



OK, what color were the ESP wires on the old one (black or red) and were they the same on the new one? Did you set or check the dip switch positions on the new control board to be sure they were the same when you installed it? Is this an insert or free standing?


----------



## PJPellet (Jan 11, 2012)

Mongo said:
			
		

> Harman Lover,
> 
> The pellets in the hopper are feeding just fine, before the stoves goes in to shut down mode the pellets are feeding as usual. This past weekend when I pulled the stove out and cleaned the chimney I cleaned the ESP probe which has now been replaced. The fines compartment had a fair amount of saw dust in there and it is now spotless. Last night the combustion motor was removed and cleaned. There was a little buildup on the blades but not that much. New circuit board was installed after cleaning combustion fan.
> before the stove goes in to shut down mode the flame never really gets much higher then the top of the burn pot.
> ...



Could your combustion fan be getting weak?  How does it sound?  I don't wanna tell you to buy a new combustion fan as you have already put a bunch of new parts in.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 11, 2012)

Harman Lover,


Harman Accentra Insert.
The OLD esp wires were red, new esp probe wires are red. On the new board the dip switches were set where I bought the board. I double checked the switch positions before installed.


----------



## Tarbot (Jan 11, 2012)

Could it be the low draft switch is bad?  Bypass the switch and see if that works?


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mongo said:
			
		

> Harman Lover,
> 
> 
> Harman Accentra Insert.
> The OLD esp wires were red, new esp probe wires are red. On the new board the dip switches were set where I bought the board. I double checked the switch positions before installed.



OK, please describe your chimney to me in detail. Flex pipe, stainless liner, all the way to the top of chimney, cap?? The problem did not occur until you pulled the stove out and cleaned it, correct?


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 13, 2012)

Mongo,

Did you solve the problem???


----------



## Mongo (Jan 13, 2012)

Harman Lover 007,

It is all set and throwing out plenty of heat, found out the feeder cover was not seated properly. Thanks for asking.....


----------



## ivanhoe (Jan 13, 2012)

the only solution that wasn't mentioned! the simple stuff first..... did you kick yourself? lol!   good thing this only went on for a couple days. happy to hear everything work out.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 13, 2012)

ivanhoe,


I didn't kick myself, although the thought did pass thru my mind. I am glad to get it back running before the cold weather this weekend and to stop burning oil.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 14, 2012)

Mongo said:
			
		

> Harman Lover 007,
> 
> It is all set and throwing out plenty of heat, found out the feeder cover was not seated properly. Thanks for asking.....



Do you mean the slide plate, the plate that slides over the auger to allow the pellets to fall?


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 14, 2012)

ivanhoe said:
			
		

> the only solution that wasn't mentioned! the simple stuff first..... did you kick yourself? lol!   good thing this only went on for a couple days. happy to hear everything work out.



The slide plate was mentioned in both posts 11 and 12.


----------



## Mongo (Jan 16, 2012)

Harman lover 007,

It was the side cover where the slide plate is located. It was not seated properly and was screwing with the air flow in the stove and causing the 6 status light code.


----------

